# Rear USB does not charge Android on USB-C connection



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Just out of curiosity I attempted to charge my Samsung Galaxy S8+ on the rear USB ports and found out it would not work. I got the error message "Incomplete connection. Make sure the charger is properly connected." Attempted 3 different USB-C cables, including the one that comes from Tesla. I got the same error message on either of the rear ports. I then plugged in an iPad using a lighting cord and 2 older Android phones using micro USB cords and they all charged without any problems.

Just wondering if anyone else has noticed this and is it just a Galaxy S8 issue or any and all USB C connections?

I'm running 2018.24.1 firmware in the car so if you can charge USB-C on the rear ports please post what firmware you are on.

If others can charge their phones (on 24.1) I may need to make this a service issue.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

3V Pilot said:


> Attempted 3 different USB-C cables, including the one that comes from Tesla


Do you have any other USB-C devices that you could try?

There were a TON of incorrectly-made USB-A to USB-C cords being produced originally. A Google engineer by the name of Benson Leung went on a personal crusade to test as many as possible and leave a review of his results on Amazon. He convinced many companies to pull their stock and fix their manufacturing. So... it's _possible_ that the cables are one of these old, out-of-spec cables. But I would hope that the Tesla-supplied cable would be OK.

https://bensonapproved.com/
https://www.amazon.com/gp/profile/a...JGH2RRD4VGMB47ZA/ref=cm_cr_othr_d_pdp?ie=UTF8


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

presumably @3V Pilot has used the stock USB-C cord on the front ports, and works there.


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

Just checked my Galaxy S8 Active with regular Samsung USB-C cable and got 1.68A / 8.5W charge rate (screen off). Not fast, but the phone did not complain. About the same in a front port too.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

garsh said:


> Do you have any other USB-C devices that you could try?
> 
> There were a TON of incorrectly-made USB-A to USB-C cords being produced originally. A Google engineer by the name of Benson Leung went on a personal crusade to test as many as possible and leave a review of his results on Amazon. He convinced many companies to pull their stock and fix their manufacturing. So... it's _possible_ that the cables are one of these old, out-of-spec cables. But I would hope that the Tesla-supplied cable would be OK.
> 
> ...


I don't have any other USB-C devices, that is my primary reason for starting this thread. Based on your info though I did attempt the to charge it with the OEM Samsung cable that came with the phone and still got the same error message. Also @MelindaV was correct, the first attempt was with the stock Tesla cable that comes for the front port. All of the cables work up front, no problem.



Rich M said:


> Just checked my Galaxy S8 Active with regular Samsung USB-C cable and got 1.68A / 8.5W charge rate (screen off). Not fast, but the phone did not complain. About the same in a front port too.
> 
> View attachment 12115
> View attachment 12116


Thanks for checking, that helps me narrow this down quite a bit. What firmware are you on? I think I will wait for the next update and test this again before I bring it up as a service issue. It's not a big deal and I'm more curious than anything since other devices have no problem. If your USB-C charges and my ports charge other devices I'm leaning towards a software issue and not a hardware issue. If you are on the same firmware then maybe I'm wrong and back to square 1????


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> What firmware are you on?


21.9


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

Rich M said:


> 21.9


Thanks, that is great info. If you happen to get 24.1 as the next update please check again and see. This at least gives me somewhere to start.


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

3V Pilot said:


> Just out of curiosity I attempted to charge my Samsung Galaxy S8+ on the rear USB ports and found out it would not work. I got the error message "Incomplete connection. Make sure the charger is properly connected." Attempted 3 different USB-C cables, including the one that comes from Tesla. I got the same error message on either of the rear ports. I then plugged in an iPad using a lighting cord and 2 older Android phones using micro USB cords and they all charged without any problems.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone else has noticed this and is it just a Galaxy S8 issue or any and all USB C connections?
> 
> ...


I just tested my Samsung S8+ on the rear USB ports (I have 2018.21.9 firmware). It charges fine on the front USB ports using the same cable but when I plug it into the rear ones, I get the same message your S8+ delivered (Incomplete Connection). However, it appears to still be charging, just very slowly. Interestingly, on repeated attempts to plug it into the rear ports, about 1/3 of the time I don't get the message and the phone reports an estimated charge time of about 27 minutes to charge the final 13%. If I get the "Incomplete connection" message, it reports over four hours to complete the remaining 13%. It is my impression that the two different states that are possible are maybe not a physical connection thing, rather it seems to be something controlled by software in the car. I'm basing this on plugging it in while applying forces in different directions and noticing a similar failure rate regardless of how I plug it in. Try plugging it in multiple times and see if you get the "Incomplete Connection" every time.


----------



## 3V Pilot (Sep 15, 2017)

PNWmisty said:


> I just tested my Samsung S8+ on the rear USB ports (I have 2018.21.9 firmware). It charges fine on the front USB ports using the same cable but when I plug it into the rear ones, I get the same message your S8+ delivered (Incomplete Connection). However, it appears to still be charging, just very slowly. Interestingly, on repeated attempts to plug it into the rear ports, about 1/3 of the time I don't get the message and the phone reports an estimated charge time of about 27 minutes to charge the final 13%. If I get the "Incomplete connection" message, it reports over four hours to complete the remaining 13%. It is my impression that the two different states that are possible are maybe not a physical connection thing, rather it seems to be something controlled by software in the car. I'm basing this on plugging it in while applying forces in different directions and noticing a similar failure rate regardless of how I plug it in. Try plugging it in multiple times and see if you get the "Incomplete Connection" every time.


Thanks for the feedback, that's perfect info. Now I know it's not just my car and most likely a software/firmware issue. I have also played around with putting pressure on both the phone side connection and the connector going into the car. I've never gotten anything other than the error message but maybe I didn't leave it plugged in long enough to get the time remaining to full charge.

Guess I'm just glad I'm not the only one, I will be testing this now on every update I get to see if/when it's fixed.


----------

